# lost printing after switch to kernel-2.4.19-gentoo

## mikep

My printing with CUPS works fine with kernel-2.4.17-r5 but after switching

to kernel-2.4.19-gentoo it now only prints the first line and then stops with

the job still in the queue.

My syslog with the new kernel shows :

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

With the old kernel it shows:

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

lp0: compatibility mode

Anyone have printing working with kernel-2.4.19-gentoo?

----------

